
AMD Announces Ryzen 5 Lineup: Hex-Core from $219, Available April 11th - robin_reala
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11202/amd-announces-ryzen-5-april-11th
======
theandrewbailey
I'm surprised that these fewer core processors aren't clocked higher out of
the box than the 8 core parts.

~~~
mcraiha
There is a "clock wall" for these Ryzen CPUs. Most of R7 CPUs won't go past
4.0 GHz with air cooling. And disabling cores won't help in that front.

